# Cannondale SuperSix 4



## J.Kilgore (Aug 10, 2011)

I picked up my new SuperSix 4 yesterday and took it out for the first ride. I love this bike so far (which is 90% new bike stoke this early on I admit). 

The Matte Black finish is really nice, the Chuck Norris of finishes in this years SuperSix lineup. It is raw carbon so you can see the imperfections, but the understated, all business look of the bike appeals to me. I can see how the finish may scratch easier than others though so I will keep that in mind. 

The bike is stock with a Rival/Force drivetrain which is really nice. I just came off an older Dura Ace/Ultegra drivetrain. Not as quiet as the Shimano high end stuff, when I shift I feel and hear a defined "positive click" and the switch from one gear to the next is instant. I like the SRAM components a lot and will likely upgrade my derailuers and shifters to SRAM Force when the time comes. I have never used "double tap" shifters before but after one ride I prefer it. 

The overall ride is great and I felt comfortable on the bike from the start. I kept the spacers to a minimum but the rider position is still neutral and the bar height is only slightly lower than my saddle height. The bar height may drop with my weight but for now it feels perfect. New to the forums and relatively new to road biking. Looking forward to spending a lot of time riding as we head into Fall!


----------



## jasono (Dec 27, 2009)

congrats - I just built up a Fuji Team Issue C7 carbon frame....im just as stoked - I came off of an old Devinci aluminum frame...wow what a diff.


----------



## J.Kilgore (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome - Have fun! 

I'll post a pic or two here later. Do the same if you get a chance. I would like to see the bike!


----------



## krisv7 (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats!! What did you have before the SuperSix4?


----------



## J.Kilgore (Aug 10, 2011)

I had a 2008 Tarmac. I was going to keep it. Ended up selling it and two mountain bikes. I bought myslef the SuperSix and my wife is shopping around too! She will likely get either a SuperSix too although she is eyeing a really nice Look 566.


----------



## krisv7 (Apr 28, 2011)

You didn't like the Tarmac anymore?? I ride a 2010 Tarmac SL2. I am quite happy with the bike. Why did you switch? Just curious...


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

I just got a 2011 SuperSix Red and am loving it. After about a month a 900 miles, it needs some minor tweaks because I'm having a bit of lower back pain. The thing accelerates like there is no tomorrow! (White/Black model)


----------



## J.Kilgore (Aug 10, 2011)

krisv7 said:


> You didn't like the Tarmac anymore?? I ride a 2010 Tarmac SL2. I am quite happy with the bike. Why did you switch? Just curious...


It was a great bike. Selling 3 bikes was the only way I could afford to buy a new bike for myself and also one for my wife. I got my bike for cost pretty much and my wife's bike at cost plus 10 percent. Just figured it was a good time to take advantage of the deal and get something nice for my wife as well.


----------



## rlb81 (Feb 2, 2010)

I picked up this same bike about 2 months ago. I got a good deal since it was a leftover and I'm loving it! I came off of an older Cannondale R1000 with a "parts bin" component build. It's a night and day difference, the Supersix is a great bike! I haven't put a ton of mileage on it yet due to the lack of daylight (lights are my next investment!) but overall I'm pleased. I can't say I prefer the double tap shifting, but riding a brand new component set feels much better than the Shimano mismatch I came from.


----------

